# brian young former saints player wide body gto



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

Pontiac : GTO | eBay


----------



## amtrucker22 (Apr 12, 2011)

What is the deal with the wide body kits. I saw another YJ with a wide body kit on it on ebay a couple of weeks ago. Does anyone on the forum have them?


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

i have no clue it looks good tho i want to find the rims i kno the company already is 360forged


----------



## amtrucker22 (Apr 12, 2011)

I want to see one in person. I would hate for to pay for one and it look ricey.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

AEgto said:


> Pontiac : GTO | eBay


::gag!::

Not my cup o'tea


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great color, nice body kit, spoiler can go, too low but livable. $42K??? Yeah, um no.. Unless it's 1000 HP and everything is upgraded. Then, no.. I would get a newer Z06 for that money and get a warranty..


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Great color, nice body kit, spoiler can go, too low but livable. $42K??? Yeah, um no.. Unless it's 1000 HP and everything is upgraded. Then, no.. I would get a newer Z06 for that money and get a warranty..


Anyone else notice the Service Oil alarm ?????? LOL


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

It is a nice color though


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bastardized.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A little too 'tame' for Pimp My Ride. Must have been done by Unique Whips..... Motor and interior look stock except for the entertainment system. Good luck getting 42k for that montstrosity.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Remy? LMAO 

That car is a disgrace to the GTO name.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Great color, nice body kit, spoiler can go, too low but livable. $42K??? Yeah, um no.. Unless it's 1000 HP and everything is upgraded. Then, no.. I would get a newer Z06 for that money and get a warranty..


I agree. Not diggin' the tail lights...........


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The tail lights are crooked and the spoiler is stupid. I would say that the value of the car would actually be decreased by these mods. I dont care who owned it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Yuck! But i do like the color. A lot.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone else notice the missing lug nut? lol

Too ugly for me. Needs bright wheels to offset that dark paint for one, and the rear is just fugly. And the ricer wing.... ugh.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. It seemed relatively minor compare to everything else.:willy: Might even be a broken stud; it's so far in there......


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Tail lights are *WAY* off!!! I think he must have placed the decimal point in the wrong place on that price..... Should have kept it stock and repainted with that color. Would have been pretty sharp.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

pocketmaster said:


> Tail lights are *WAY* off!!! I think he must have placed the decimal point in the wrong place on that price..... Should have kept it stock and repainted with that color. Would have been pretty sharp.


Ha! I thought I was the only one to notice the tail lights. The whole car looks half assed and done in poor taste. Look at how the rear bumper fits to the trunk lid. There is a extremely large gap. And the price they want for it is halarious.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't think it was too bad from the front, not great, but not bad either....... then I saw the rear....


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

some of lines on the car definitely do not line up. Look at the front fenders and the hood. The fender points do not line up. They tick out to far. Not custom if it doesn't fit. As for the wide body kit it looks okay. The only benefit is the 12 inch wide tires in the rear!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are those HHR tail lights?:lol:


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Are those HHR tail lights?:lol:


LOL.....damn sure looks like it. Who ever buys it needs to change the oil !!! lol


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the rear fenders; Pontiac should have done something like that to give the car more curves and allow for bigger wheels. Rear end doesn't appeal to me though. I'd put the OEM spoiler back on or just do a spoiler delete. Tail Lights just don't look right; shoulda left them alone as well as the lower rear bumper. I like the way the OEM goats look from the rear. Also, note that the hood doesn't line up exactly with the front fenders. Whazzup with that? IMO they should just put the wider fenders on and let the rest of the car alone. I always thought that all this car needed was a little more curves to the it's body.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

One word: *GAY*

This should be included in the What not to do to your GTO thread.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

That is the stupidest thing i have ever seen. Almost as ugly as a mustang!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I vomited in my mouth a little.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

So I am paying 42k for a stock motor, no mods beyond visuals and a honda ricer wing? Being from Wisconsin if this was driven by a current super bowl champion maybe i would consider it 8)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not even then. Though others might believe otherwise, I never thought that meant much. I'd never pay more for a car based on who the previous onwer(s) was/were. A car has no control over who purchases it.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Not even then. Though others might believe otherwise, I never thought that meant much. I'd never pay more for a car based on who the previous onwer(s) was/were. A car has no control over who purchases it.


or when u drive it down the road and someone spots it they most likely will not say WOW that car was owned by XXXXX XXXXXXXXX:shutme


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

In two words........ 
*"BUTT UGLY"*


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

:agree


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

a little old, but, I actually emailed the seller and advised to remove the spoiler if they had any hopes of selling it lol


----------



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a pimped out eclipse in a way.....Also looks like the rear end had a allergic reaction and is swelling up.....no good :willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you notice, the motor is 100% stock. Blew his wad on visuals, what a surprise.


----------



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> If you notice, the motor is 100% stock. Blew his wad on visuals, what a surprise.


Agreed, rather have stock rims and 600 rwh then a body kit and stock engine. :cheers


----------



## DaCoach (Apr 19, 2016)

Lol. He was trying to sell this for 42k?? I just bought this car for 10k... the cost of the body kit... spoiler is gone and tail lights are next. already bought new stock version. Will send pics when car truer to form


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

This is mine, just finished replacing the entire steering system with aftermarket stuff except for the steering column. Tired of the over boosted numb feeling. Added a Mishimoto oil cooler while I was at it.

As to the OP, last I saw of that car it was down to $18k and still no takers. Its a crime in my book but unmolested RA6s only fetch high teens/low twenties at best, mine has $80k+ put into it over the years counting the new car but its value is so low I'll never consider selling it.



amtrucker22 said:


> What is the deal with the wide body kits. I saw another YJ with a wide body kit on it on ebay a couple of weeks ago. Does anyone on the forum have them?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Widebody06 said:


> As to the OP, last I saw of that car it was down to $18k and still no takers.


Forget the OP; this is what became of it:



DaCoach said:


> I just bought this car for 10k... the cost of the body kit... spoiler is gone and tail lights are next. already bought new stock version. Will send pics when car truer to form


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

$10K is about whats its worth...if you want a project. I agree with others, an RA6 with a stock motor etc is just plain dumb. Mine is kinda the other way, nothing is stock except the pumpkin housing, transmission and steel structure, radiator, fuel tank (8.1 bucket, aeromotive 325)


----------

